

VMware Shares Plunge by More Than 30 Pct - hhm
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/V/VMWARE_STOCK?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-01-29-17-26-21

======
kobs
Incidentally, I attended a VMWare info session earlier today. Surprised no one
in the audience mentioned it.

------
bayareaguy
Perhaps investors are getting worried that VMware customers are getting wiser
to the availability of lower cost alternatives?

------
ubudesign
too much hype was build around vmware. it's greate for some uses like building
test servers and few other things. I would never setup linux server as virtual
servers. unless i have cheap hosting company and wanted to sell private
servers for $2 :)

------
simianstyle
no worries, EMC will take care of them.

